# What's this green lookin' stuff on the comb?



## Wild Honey (Aug 22, 2014)

I had a completely healthy hive die out this winter because I wasn't a responsible beekeeper and let the colony starve. This was a huge mistake that wont happen again. It died out towards the beginning of February. Today I decided to clean the hive out. The frames were clean except for a few pieces of comb that had this green stuff on it. The impacted comb was in the middle of the hive. Here are my questions:

1. What is the green lookin' stuff on the comb? It almost looks like mold. 

2. Is it safe to throw in the wax melter, or should I disregard the comb with the green stuff?


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Looks like mold to me. Will be interested in hearing a reply, I have a friend with the same issue and he needs to know if they are safe for the bees and what to do to them before introduction if they are. G


----------



## rbees (Jun 25, 2012)

Moldy comb.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Go ahead to cook those green moldy comb down. The wax will be separated
with the mold at the final rendering process. All the gunk will be at the bottom and the wax
will be at the top. The hot enough temp. will kill off the mold spores too.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Just mold. You can melt it.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>1. What is the green lookin' stuff on the comb? It almost looks like mold. 

A mold by the name of Penicillium chrysogenum

>2. Is it safe to throw in the wax melter, or should I disregard the comb with the green stuff?

It will be fine. But you could hose it off first if you like.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Michael Bush said:


> >1. What is the green lookin' stuff on the comb? It almost looks like mold.
> 
> A mold by the name of Penicillium chrysogenum
> 
> ...


Is it safe to put bees on if you wash it off Michael? G


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I would not wash it because almost 80-90% already covered
with the mold. Not too good to reuse I think. We want to raise the
healthy broods not the ones from a moldy comb that is destined for scrap.


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

I am with beepro.It looks like time to replace the old comb anyway.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

That's too nasty even for a swam trap


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

I have tried those like that for swarm traps.I never caught a swarm with them but that doesnt mean they wont work.Cleaner comb with some fresh hive smell worked a lot better.


----------



## Wild Honey (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I will melt it down and reuse the wax. Did this mold occur after the hive died? Surely the comb wasn't molding like this with the bees, right?


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, only after the hive died was when the
mold will grow. When the bees are still active they
will do house cleaning to keep the hive and the
comb nice and clean by polishing them for the queen to
lay in. So there is no way for the comb or the bacteria
to take a foot hold when the hive is still alive and active.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Is it safe to put bees on if you wash it off Michael?

I would put bees on it without washing it off. If I were rendering it, I would wash it. Penicillin is harmless unless you are allergic to it.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Michael Bush said:


> >Is it safe to put bees on if you wash it off Michael?
> 
> I would put bees on it without washing it off. If I were rendering it, I would wash it. Penicillin is harmless unless you are allergic to it.


Thanks. G


----------

